# Como elaborar un circuito protector contra picos de voltaje para 24v 3A



## azimov (Ago 2, 2008)

Amigos de Foros de Electronica.
Mi cuestion es la siguiente:
Tengo una fuente de alimentacion de 24v y un fusible de 3A. Dicha alimentacion va a una tarjeta electronica, dicha tarjeta electronica posee un convertidor DC DC y solo permite entrada de 24v con una tolerancia de 22v-26v.
Lo que quiero realizar es un sistema protector contra picos y bajos de voltaje y corriente para mi tarjeta.
He leido alguna información y por lo que he visto la mejor opcion es poner un diodo zener y una resistencia. Pero como se cual diodo zener y cual resistencia? La verdad es que jamas he realizado un circuito como este pero me interesa mucho proteger a la tarjeta.
Supongamos que existe un pico de voltaje o corriente, lo que quiero es que dichos altibajos de voltaje no los resienta la tarjeta si no mas bien un circuito.

Alguien podria darme alguna idea?. Tal vez con algunos capacitores, diodos zener, resistencias. Alguna idea?.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2008)

Este es un esquema de protección extrema para circuitos "delicados", ante un incremento indebido de tensión se dispara el tiristor poniéndose en "Corto" y quemando el fusible o haciendo saltar el magneto-térmico.

Deberás adecuar los valores a tus 24 V


----------



## pepechip (Ago 2, 2008)

Yo por si las moscas, en ese circuito en donde pone "1" intercalaria una resistencia de 100 ohm.
Lo digo porque no se lo que sera mas rapido, puede que se estropee el tiristor por sobretension en su puerta antes de que llegue a saltar el fusible.
De todas formas por 0,03€ que vale la resistencia no me arriesgaria.


----------



## azimov (Ago 3, 2008)

Esto que quiere decir?. Si realizo el circuito de nuestro amigo Fogonazo. me va a proteger con picos de tension, pero que pasa cuando la tension es disminuida? existe algun tipo de proteccion o no?.
Entonces si lo adecuo a mis necesidades entonces ese diodo zener lo cambio por un 1N4968 o 1N4967?. El Diodo 2, no viene marcado, cual debo de usar? y debo de conservar la resistencia de 1.2K ohms?. 
Disculparan mi ignorancia pero el circuito habla de un tiristor, donde esta este? o el circuito funciona como tal?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

Ese esquema proteje contra "Picos" de tensión, es una forma habitual de protección en equipos de transmisión.

Ante una "baja" de tensión no hace nada

El diodo D2 NO es un diodo, es un tiristor de potencia suficiente como para cortocircuitar la fuente y "saltar" el fusible o magnetotérmico.
El Zener lo buscas para que active al tiristor con (Por ejemplo) 25VCC (1N5253)

Para protección por baja tensíon lo que haces es desconectar el circuito, ese esquema es un poco más complejo y habria que ver si el corte de la alimentación no es tan peligroso como su disminución


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 3, 2008)

Buenas, estoy con fogonazo, la bajada en ningún caso rompe los equipos, solo los hace funcionar mal o no funcionar, lo peligroso y dañino son las subidas


----------



## azimov (Ago 3, 2008)

Ok ahora entiendo. Realizare el circuito. Con respecto al tiristor. En realidad no conozco mucho de ellos. Alguien tiene alguna información relevante para poder aprender mas de ellos?. En este caso. Si compro un tiristor, supongo existen varios modelos y de diferentes capacidades. En mi caso cual seria el indicado?. Ahora bien, la resistencia que me me indicas, dejo ese valor? o lo tengo que cambiar?.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

El tiristor es un diodo que comienza a conducir cuando sobre el tercer terminal (Gate) se le aplica un pulso positivo respecto al cátodo, y seguirá conduciendo aún desaparecido el pulso hasta que la corriente que circula por el llegue a 0V.

En este caso el diodo se encuentra "Abierto" y conducirá solo cuando a través del zener le llegue un pulso desde la alimentación.

La resistencia no es relevante, con el valor dibujado funcionará bien.


----------



## azimov (Ago 3, 2008)

Ahora entiendo. Asi me resulta mas facil hacer el circuito. Oye Fogonazo, y como pido el tiristor? debe haber algun adecuado para mi circuito cierto?. Cual seria el indicado o como podria saberlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2008)

Con un TIC126 te alcanza

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/20135/POINN/TIC126M.html
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/PowerInnovations/mXusvts.pdf


----------



## azimov (Ago 4, 2008)

Oye Fogonazo con respecto a la proteccion contra bajas de voltaje, he escuchado sobre utilizar algun tipo de capacitor o banco de capacitores. Crees que pueda funcionarme?. Tienes alguna información relevante?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2008)

Un banco de capacitores te dará (Según el consumo) un cierto tiempo extra de mantenimiento de tensión, pero también necesitara mayor corriente para la carga inicial de estos (Habrá que cargar los capacitores)

Yo pensaría en rediseñar la fuente haciéndola a prueba de todo tipo de variación


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 5, 2008)

Para bajadas lo que puedes poner es una batería de respaldo en paralelo con la alimentación, con un poco menos de tensión que la nominal de funcionamiento, y en cuanto baja o se corte alimente alternativamente el aparato


----------



## kirohtoli (Sep 22, 2008)

El problema de este circuito es que con cualquier subida se quemara el fusible y el circuito dejara de funcionar. He estado leyendo que el problema de los picos se podría solucionar poniendo un varistor. Alguien sabe algo de esto?
Me interesa por que necesito instalar un circuito sensible en un lugar en el que es sabido que hay picos de voltaje, por lo tanto si los picos son frecuentes, habría que estar constantemente cambiando los fusibles :s .

Por otra parte, para evitar de las bajas de voltaje, solo hace falta un regulador de voltaje con sus capacitores correspondientes.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 23, 2008)

Puedes utilizar un sistema limitador similar al del tiristor, pero utilizando un transistor y poniendole en serie una resistencia de muy poco valor con objeto de proteger al transistor.


----------



## walterms (Nov 4, 2008)

Hola, mi nombre es walter y soy nuevo en el foro , quisiera saber si existe una proteccion contra cortos para una fuente de cualquier tension opor lo menos para un rango de tensiones......................haber si me responden gracias.


----------



## eb7ctx (Nov 6, 2008)

Hombre¡¡ siempre la a habido.... EL FUSIBLE si tienes una fuente de un amperio por ejemplo, pues le pones un fusible de uno (1)  o un poco menos 850 mA 
solo tienes que pasar un hilo por el fusible., y cuando hagas un corto salta y se termina el problema.

Un saludo


----------



## pepechip (Nov 6, 2008)

He realizado este circuito para evitar las subidas de tension.
Un led indica que salto el fusible y el otro que hay sobretension y el transistor la esta cortocircuitando.
El fusible hay que ponerlo de 4A ya que a mayor intensidad en lugar de sartar el fusible se queda en corto el mosfet. 

este circuito empieza a actuar a unos 13,5V. Para otras tensiones solo hace falta cambiar el valor del zener.


----------

